# Crypt aura, striolata, ferrugenia and silver queen submersed?



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

So any one has grown these crypts successfully under water? Requirements?


----------



## bdoss1985 (Aug 14, 2014)

Id try asking on tpt facebook page. Lots of us crypt lovers there. All mine are emersed so no help

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

I grown silver queen submersed , low light no co2 in quasoil in a 40 b. Probably a leaf every 2 weeks.


----------



## animalmgc (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a chance to bring in crypt aura any ideas what this plants enviorment is like ?Can it be grown submersed?Also bringing in crypt palindinervia and one I understand only does well grown emersed is crypt Lingua The guy I'm dealing with seems very knowledgeable but states
"Beside that no informations how this plant grow in wild, especially about pH this plant in wild, so i dont know how manipulated wild conditions this type, 

I have some riset about his plant but all failed, because usually plant come bad conditions, aura's hunter just know money, so he dont care about his plant"
I'm not coming up with alot on google searches either


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

All these crypts can be grown submersed.

Actually, C. striolata, C. pallidinervia, and 'Silver Queen' prefer to grow submersed but none of these is especially easy to grow.

For pallidinervia, really acidic blackwater helps a lot (despite a few cases of this species doing well in cultures with more neutral pH). For this species and silver queen check out my old blackwater thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...6383-submersed-culture-blackwater-crypts.html

There are C. striolata populations from almost all over Borneo (except the very North). Growing conditions and habitats can be quite diverse and it is obvious, that some populations do much better under aquarium conditions than others: As a general rule, those from waters with higher hardness (actually "less soft" may often be a better description) fare better. However, this species is growing quite slowly and loosing one or more leaves will put a specimen back considerably stronger than most other crypts. It is not a crypt for beginners, especially if the plants are not offspring from sustainable culture. Actually, unless you're participating at an ECS meeting, you can pretty much bet on any C. striolata being offered being collected from nature (usually uncontrolled and unsustainable as well as possibly illegal). This crypt does not produce runners easily and you usually need to propagate it from seeds...

Like C. ciliata, C. lingua and many C. ferruginea come from tidal habitats and are not really growing submersed in nature - basically these are emersed plants which survive the daily tides. However, all can be grown submersed. C. lingua is the most finicky but I've seen submersed specimens thrive and even send out runners for over a decade.

C. auriculata is one of the most difficult crypts from Borneo and, again, populations show different growing preferences in culture. Many populations tend to grow emersed and submersed culture can be very tough, especially with those populations with strongly patterned leaves. While it propagates with runners, I'd really urge you not to buy it commercially since populations in nature tend to be small and could become extinct from ample collecting! There are lots of other crypts which are better growing for aquaria to choose from...


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Crypt silver queen has been the hardest to convert submersed. Slowly lost it, a very hard crypt. I see importers selling it, but no growers.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Listen to Kai, he is extremely knowledgeable in growing Cryptocorynes. Glad to see you post here again Kai


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks a ton kai

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------

